# Most appropriate water cooling



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

If you want the specifics, follow this link to see everything.

Anyway, I am interested in the idea of spending a bit of money on a cooling solutions primarily for my CPU, but potentially for other bits of hardware as well. I just want to understand the technical specifics a bit better so that I can narrow down my search on this Ascent website. I was thinking a better air cooling solution, but I'm putting my eye on a water cooling solution as well.

Motherboard: GA-P35-S3.
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Silent Pipe II (picture)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Case: Picture. Although I don't use the fan inside at the front.

What off the website would you recommend? And what details should I know to locate any more compatible hardware?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this is your first time with any type of liquid cooling system a self contained unit such as the Antec Kuhler H2O or CORSAIR CWCH50-1 might be a place to start.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

That is probably all I need, isn't it? A CPU cooler?

I would consider a GPU cooler if I could, but I'm not too sure how possible that is. Maybe something for the RAM instead? What about the north/southbridge?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You would have a hard time finding new waterblocks for several year old components, it would have to be used, and difficult to find. Ram almost never needs additional cooling, as long as there is some air flow over it. As long as your temps are fine now, you're not going to see a whole lot of improvement by spending scads of cash on w/c parts.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm going a step up with Corsair H70 Hydro Series CPU cooler, but I am also looking at a RAM cooler as well. Nothing complex, but something that goes onto the RAM themselves. Like this one. Then I can give some overclocking a serious try.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

What are your cpu temps? If your only looking to cool the cpu and not the gpu then go with the H70 easy to install and no mess as for ram save your money you dont need to it won't help much or at all there won't be a point.
And that link you posted with the H70 is a crazy price buy it on newegg or ebay I'm currently selling mine on ebay pm if your intressted.
Because I'm upgrading to the rasa 750 rx 360 and the 6990 waterblock.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

That price is in NZD. You may need to convert the currency. I guess I could make a private purchase, but the reduction in price would have to reflect the risk of something going wrong with it and not being able to do anything about it. Also as my location states, I am from New Zealand.

The temperature is about 44 degrees. Far from 72 degrees, or the max of 95 degrees. This is just for overclocking purposes, including the RAM. Might do it on the graphics card as well, but you can't run any cooling alternative on it.


----------

